# android.process.media fc



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

i really need help with this problem ive fully wiped my phone flashed a different rom but nothing has worked please help!!!!!1


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

>try manage apps, find the service that is giving you issues....clear data from it. whats your device? and what ROM did you flash...also what cwm did you use? what steps have you taken from stock to the current ROM? can you list all steps in order for us here? pretty vague plea for support dood


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

puk3n said:


> >try manage apps, find the service that is giving you issues....clear data from it. whats your device? and what ROM did you flash...also what cwm did you use? what steps have you taken from stock to the current ROM? can you list all steps in order for us here? pretty vague plea for support dood


imma about to reset it and go back to stock and then re flash cwm and the ths build 2 then aokp give me 1 hour


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

ok so i went back too stock, installed cwm, wiped, then installed ths build 2, let it boot fully,then wiped and installed aokp build 29,then installed gapps,and my musics stil not showing up?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

try pressing menu > manage apps > download manager > clear data

then reboot.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> ok so i went back too stock, installed cwm, wiped, then installed ths build 2, let it boot fully,then wiped and installed aokp build 29,then installed gapps,and my musics stil not showing up?!?!?!?!?!


 ae you taking about your google music online or sdcard? have you tried unmounting and remounting the sdcard? i assume your not connected to the pc while searching for music with no cable connected to the phone?


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

puk3n said:


> ae you taking about your google music online or sdcard? have you tried unmounting and remounting the sdcard? i assume your not connected to the pc while searching for music with no cable connected to the phone?


sdcard,yes,not connected


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Try sdrescan from the market


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

seriously, i had this issue when i was on another rom, a simple google search pulled up the results i needed - go to manage apps > download manager > and clear data


----------

